# Working model ships. Help



## Jeff Glasser (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been a modeller for many years but ill health now stops me from bashing too much ply and balsa. 
I have a set of plans for the M.V. Port Alfred in 1/96 which I would like a bit of help building. 

Anyone in the Glastonbury area of Somerset be able to help?

Thanks. Jeff


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff,

As you know, we have many model makers amongst our members. Hopefully someone in your locality will be able to join you in a joint project.
Port Alfred will make a lovely model.
Good luck. (Thumb)


----------



## Jeff Glasser (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Ray, here's hoping. The Port Alfred is a bit special to me as she was my last ship back in 1967.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

do you have any photos of her to show what someone is aiming to build.......there might be a grp hull somewhere that is available to base the model on..........also it gives someone an idea as to how much work involved........how much work you want them to do and also how much you are willing to pay......might I suggest you also put this request on this site........ 

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php

under the first section "model Boating"..........you'll hit a wider audience than on here.

neil.


----------



## Jeff Glasser (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Neil, really I think with my other modelling skills (?) I could build it, what I really need is someone who has built a few to give me help with 'how to' type of stuff.Thanks for the link, I'll have a look there. 

Jeff


----------

